# Large White Pigeon in South Carolina



## legiondoc1 (Aug 14, 2005)

We currently have a large white pigeon, approximately the size of a chicken, feeding in our back yard. He is not banded, can fly and appears healthy. After reading the posts on the Wisconsin pigeon I am concerned about his welfare. Is there someone we could contact to get information and help for it?
Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Has the pigeon been hanging out a few days, or just arrived?

Sounds like a White King or a Runt, not the usual kind to be out on the loose. Brad (Pigeonpal2002) has Runts, so could give any info about any special needs. They are not the best fliers, so he's unlikely to have come too far. Without a band, no direct way to trace owner, but it would seem he's either a pet/ show pigeon or from a farm. Hopefully not a farm where they raise pigeons for the table 

Is there somewhere you could keep him safe for the night, assuming he's catchable?

John


----------



## legiondoc1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info....He has been visiting for the last few days and comes to eat 3-4 times a day. He is very shy and I am not sure how to go about trying to catch him...or what to do with him if I did.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Simple Pigeon Trap*

Here is a link to how to make a simple pigeon trap: http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

This may work to capture the bird.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Legiondoc1, 

How well does this bird fly...have you seen it just "take off" and fly out of sight on strong wings? If it is a larger bird like a runt or king, they really don't fly very much, fast or far and this in itself makes them easy targets for predators such as cats, hawks or even dogs. 

The ones that get loose, usually stay in a general area and feed where they can , roosting on a low roof somewhere. I'm wondering however if it is a giant homer/show homer. These birds can fly pretty well and can be quite large birds. 

Good luck and keep us posted,


----------



## legiondoc1 (Aug 14, 2005)

He seems to fly pretty well and has a large wing span. He is shy and takes off very quickly but doesn't seem to go far. He is definitely a pretty bird, very glossy and white. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Legiondoc1, 

Yes, if you could post a picture, this might help us identify the bird. It still seems likely that this pigeon is in danger of being caught by a predator and this is likely a matter of when.

Terry has provided a good link to construct a simple trap to catch pigeons so you may want to try this. If you do manage to capture the bird, then we can figure out what to do with it

Please continue to keep us posted,


----------

